
Microsoft’s new custom Surface processors with AMD and Qualcomm: an inside look - lelf
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20888999/microsoft-surface-pro-x-laptop-3-custom-processor-qualcomm-amd-specs
======
karmakaze
The Surface Pro X hardware looks great but the single reason why I would
choose a Surface over an iPad/Pro is because it runs an OS where I can code
using my usual toolchain.

I certainly hope they put WSL2 on the OS that runs the Surface Pro X.

~~~
maelito
Any reason why they wouldn't ? Ubuntu runs great on ARM as far as I know.

~~~
karmakaze
Despite the Pro name they could go the way of Apple and make it 'app store'
content only.

------
reacharavindh
One surprising fact about the MS AMD effort was that it is based on a older
gen Ryzen and not the shiny new(that seems to be capable enough to give a run
for intel). I wonder why...

~~~
bjoli
Aren't AMDs mobile.processors always a generation behind? Same is true for
their desktop G processors (3200g 3400g). 12nm instead of 7.

